# اسرار صناعة غراء البلاط ومواد البناء



## سيار (18 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
القسم الأول من الموضوع هو غراء البلاط وما يتعلق به من امور واستفسارت عن هذا المنتج 
غراء البلاط : 
دائما تتطلب الحاجة الى اختراع ماهو جديد في كافة مجالات الصناعة لمتابعة التطور العلمي 
ومن هذه المواد غراء البلاط وجدت الحاجة الى انتاج بديل عن استخدام الاسمنت المتعارف عليه او المسمى الاسمنت البورتلندي لتثبيت السيراميك .
تم انتاج مادة غراء السيراميك من خلط الاسمنت مع بعض مواد المساعدة ( الرمل , الكربونات , بوليمير )
هنالك دائما نسبة بين الاسمنت والحجر الجيري والرمل اذا ماعرفت هذه النسبة نكون قد وصلنا الى هدفنا 
يمكن استخدام الاسمنت الأبيض أو الاسمنت الاسود في دول الخليج المتعارف عليه هو استخدام الاسمنت الأبيض 
الحجر الجيري او كربونات الكالسيوم تعتبر من المواد المساعدة بغراء البلاط وتعتبر مادة حشو لتخفيض الكلفة 
سيليكات السيليسيوم او مايسمى الرمل يجب ان يكون بحجم معين ويعتبر دور الرمل مهم جدا بصناعة غراء البلاط 
البوليمير : هنالك عدة انواع مستخدمة بصناعة غراء البلاط 
النوع الأول عبارة عن بويليمير يتحد مع الاسمنت لزيادة قوة اللصق وزيادة تحمل قوة الضغط 
النوع الثاني عبارة عن بوليمير للحفاظ على كمية معينة من الماء لزيادة عمر الخلطة الاسمنتية وعدم جفافها 
هنالك اضافات كمثال مواد تأخير تصلب الاسمنت ولكل واحدة دور معين ومواد منع ظهور البكتريا ومواد للتخفيف من امتصاص الغراء للماء 
المتعارف عليه عالميا يجب ان لاتقل نسبة الاسمنت عن 35 % ولكن هنالك اجتهادات وصلت الى نسبة اقل من النسبة المتعارف عليها ويمكن انتاج غراء بلاط بدون استخدام الاسمنت 
على سبيل المثال يمكن ان نرى بعض الخلطات الممتازة لغراء البلاط 
غراء بلاط عالي الجودة ومطابق للمواصفات العالمية 
1- اسمنت 45 % 
2- بوليمير 2,5 % ( يجمع بين النوعين السابقين )
3- اضافات ثانوية 0,5 % 
4- رمل 52 % 
مواصفات هذا الغراء : وقت جفاف الخلطة بعد التطبيق يجب ان لاتقل عن 20 دقيقة وزمن الخلطة قبل التطبيق يجب ان لاتقل عن أربع ساعات. يعتبر هذا الغراء مقاوم للماء ولضغط الماء 
قوة الصلابة لاتقل عن Psi 50 
قوة اللصق 170 Psi
قوة تحمل الضغط 1500 Psi 
تعتبر هذه الخلطة ذات مواصفات عالمية ويمكن استخادمها ليجميع الاستعمالات 
هنالك امر يجب ان ننتبه له ان غراء السيراميك لايصلح في جميع الاحوال للاستخدامات الداخلية والخارجية بالاستخدامات الخارجية يجب ان ننتبه الى نوعية الرمل والى نوعية البوليمير نظرا لوجود الحراة والعوامل الجوية الاخرى لذلك يجب ان يتمتع الغراء بمواصفات خاصة عند استخدامه كواجهات مباني او على الأسطح .
انشالله لنا بقية مع عالم غراء البلاط ومواد البناء ومايخفيه من اسرار


----------



## ربيع بلخير (18 مايو 2006)

موضوعك جيد جدا ومفيد لنا نحن كيميائين الدهانات ونرجو ان يكون بيننا تعاون ان شاء الله


زوررونا في فصول في علم الدهانات


----------



## سيار (19 مايو 2006)

*متابعة فصول اسرار مواد البناء*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
نتابع بعض امور صناعة غراء البلاط 
هنالك مايسمى المواصفات الأمريكية وتعتمد على قياس قوة الشد وقوة اللصق وقوة الصلابة 
وهنالك المواصفات الأوربية وتعتمد على قياس قوة اللصق وقوة الضغط وقوة الصلابة 
اغلب التراكيب المتعلقة بغراء البلاط بالمواصفات الأمريكية تعتمد على التراكيب التالية 
1- اسمنت 35 % 
2- رمل 63.5 % 
3- بوليمير اسيتات الكول او اي بوليمير مخصص للتعامل مع الاسمنت 1 % 
4- مشتقات السيللوز 0.5 % 
هذه التركيبة ممتازة جدا 
هنالك تراكيب خاصة جدا لاستخدامات خاصة مثل غراء المسابح يختلف عن الغراء العادي وهنالك غراء الخاص بالحجر وهنالك غراء خاص بلصق السيراميك على البولي ستايرين وايضا هنالك غراء مرن لمقاومة التمدد والتقلص الناتج عن الحرارة 
ان مجمل غراء البلاط يعتمد على نوع الاسمنت وحجم الرمل المستخدم ومعرفة نوع البوليمير المستخدم 
يمكن ان تتابع معي على ast01 
ارسل لي وانا ازودك بما هو مطلوب . على ه و ت م ي ل


----------



## سيار (26 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
نتابع فصل جديد من فصول اسرار صناعة مواد البناء 
يختلف غراء البلاط المستخدم داخل المنازل عن غراء البلاط المستخدم لواجهات المباني الغراء للاستخدام الخارجي يجب ان ننتبه الى أنه يخضع للعوامل التالية 
الحرارة 
الرطوبة 
العوامل الجوية بشكل عام 
لذلك يجب ان يكون نوع الرمل مختلف بحيث يكون بمقاس من الصفر الى 1.5 ملم 
ويجب ان يكون البوليمير المستخدم لايقل عن 3% 
وكذلك نسبة السيللوز تكون زيادة 
اسمنت 40 % 
بوليمير 3 %
سيللوز 0.7 %
رمل 59 % 
اذا كان المراد تثبيت السيراميك على خرسانة 
اما اذا كان المراد تثبيت الغراء على البولي ستايرين 
يجب ان يكون البوليمير عبارة عن اكرليك بشكل بودرة ويجب ان لاتقل نسبته عن 7 % 
وانشالله حذكر ذلك في الفصول القادمه


----------



## م ب (24 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا على هالموضوع


----------



## 2000illusion (27 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
موضوع ولا أروع لدي سؤال ان امكن ماهو الاسم الانجليزي لغراء السيراميك


----------



## 2000illusion (9 أكتوبر 2006)

Ceramic Tile Adhesiveوجدته بعد محاولات لاعتقادي بوجود اسم علمي وكما تلاحظون مجرد ترجمة عسى ان تفيد من يبحث عنها ان وجد


----------



## سيار (4 نوفمبر 2006)

*اسرار صناعة غاء البلاط ومواد البناء*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الاسم المتعار عليه هو Tile Adhesive اليوم سوف اتكلم عن الغراء الخاص بالمسابح 
يعتبر غراء المسابح من المنتجات الهامة جدا والحساسة ويجب مراعاة مايلي 

* أن لا تقل نسبة الاسمنت عن 40 % 
* أن يكون مقاوم للماء 
* أن يحتمل ضغط الماء حتى لايتسبب بقلع السيراميك 
* أن لايقل مدة احتفاظ الماء عن 25 دقيقة 
واليكم خلطة تعتبر ذات جودة عالية تصلح لغراء المسابح 
1- اسمنت 40 % 
2- كربونات الكالسيوم أ الحجر الجيري 7 % 
3- رمل أقل من 1مم 47.45 %
4- بوليمير (بولي فينيل أسيتات ) 4 % 
5- احدى مشتقات مركبات السيللوز 0.55 %

ويجب أن يكون الاسمنت بورتلندي ممتاز نسبة أكسيد الكاليسوم لاتقل عن 65 % 
بمافيه اكسيد الكالسيوم الحر والجبس
اكسيد السيليسيوم 21 % 
اكسيد الالمنيوم 6 % 
اكسيد الحديد 3 % 
اكسيد المغنزيوم 2 % 
ثلاثي اكسيد الكبريت 3 %
اكاسيد المعادن القلوية 1 % 

(ملاحظة من الأشراف : أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها لقوانين القسم مع الشكر والتقدير)


----------



## سيار (4 نوفمبر 2006)

*اسرار صناعة غاء البلاط ومواد البناء*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اود أن أطرح سؤال على هامش الموضوع الذي ابحث فيه 
هل يمكن صنع غراء بلاط بدون استخدام الاسمنت طبعا الكل يعرف أن الاسمنت مادة اساسية جدا بصناعة مواد البناء ولكن اذا فقد الاسمنت أو هل يمكن الاستغناء عن الاسمنت لصناعة غراء تثبيت البلاط او السيراميك 
أود أن اسمع نقاشاتكم بخصوص هذا الموضوع ولاسيما أنه ضروري أن يكون هنالك من بديل بالصناعة 
وفقكم الله لما هو خير للجميع


----------



## نسيم محاجنة (6 نوفمبر 2006)

رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءع


----------



## 2000illusion (6 نوفمبر 2006)

بالنسبةللسؤال المطروح من قبل المهندس سيار نعم يمكن صناهة غراء السيراميك دون الاسمنت ولكن لا اعلم مدى جودة المنتج. عموما انا لاأجد تفاعل كبير من الاعضاء حول اثراء هذا الموضوع بخبراتهم خاصة وان هذه الصناعة موجودة في الوطن العربي في مصر والسعودية وبعض دول الخليج على سبيل المثال . وأنا أحد المهتمين بهذه الصناعة وذلك لقيامي بدراسة لانشاء مصنع غراء سيراميك ووجدت عقبة كبيره وهي ارتفاع كلفة المكن الايطالي حيث تصل كلفة المصنع الى 10 مليون ريال سعودي ولازلت احاول في استيراد المكائن من الصين أو تايلند لذلك ارجو ممن لديه معلومة ان يطرحها في الموضوع


----------



## سيار (7 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الأخ الكريم الذي يسال عن انشأ مصنع للغراء أحب أن أفيدك بأنه يمكنك أن تنشأ مصنع بكلفة لاتتجاوز مليون ريال ويمكن أن تنشأ مصنع بتكلفة عشر ملايين ريال المهم أن تكون لديكي الخبرة اللازمة لمنافسة السوق
قبل أن تبدأ بالسؤال عن تكلفة المكائن يجب أن تدرس السوق بشكل جيد وبعدها ممكن أن تفكر باقامة مصنع غراء 
على كل اذا كنت انت باحدى دول الخليج ممكن أن اساعدك بصور كبيرة جدا ولاسيما اذا كنت بالسعودية 
لعلمك المصنع تكلفته قليلة وربحه عالي جدا المهم أن يتوفر سيولة مادية وعلى فكرة المصنع لايقوم على انتاج مادة واحدة فقط بل هنالك العديد من المواد التي تدر ارباح كثيرة 
ولعلمك تكلفة المكائن ليس بالامر الصعب ولكن السيولة المادية للمواد اللازمة يجب أن تكون متوفرة 
وانصحك قبل اي شيء أن تكون درسة السوق جيدا 
على كل *****ي موجود ويمكنني ان اساعدك 
وان شاء الله ساتابع ما بدات به من اسرار صناعة مواد البناء وكيفية الربح السريع والحلال 
والله الموفق


----------



## 2000illusion (8 نوفمبر 2006)

المهندس سيار نعم انا بحاجة لمساعدتك بما تستطيع علما بأني في السعودية أما بالنسبة لدراسة السوق فالمنتج متوفر في السوق المحلي بشكل كبير وبوجد مصانع تنتج 150 طن في اليوم ولكنني أعول كثيراً على التسويق والدعاية والعلاقات في السوق .


----------



## سيار (9 نوفمبر 2006)

*سرار صناعة غراء البلاط ومواد البناء*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الأخ 2000iluison شكرا لاهتمامك بالموضوع الذي طرحته ولكن لم يصلني منك اي رسالة على الخاص 
لو امكنك ان تراسلني على *****ي حتى اتمكن من الاتصال معك والله الموفق


----------



## 2000illusion (10 نوفمبر 2006)

المهندس سيار لقد قمت بتعديل المشاركة لعدم تمكني من ارسال الرسالة وذلك لان المنتدى لايسمح لمن تقل مشاركاتهم عن العشرون مشاركة بارسال الرسائل الخاصة كذلك لم يظهر بريدك الالكتروني في ردك الاخيراعلاه . عموما بريدي هوعللى ****** اكرر شكري وامتناني لكم وعذرا ان اثقلت عليكم


----------



## سيار (12 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الاخ 2000iluison لقد ارسلت رسالة على بريدك الالكتروني علىكل يمكنك ان تضغط على اسم سيار لتدخل على الملف الشخصي لتعرف بريدي الالكتروني 

والله الموفق

(ملاحظة من الأشراف : أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها لقوانين القسم مع الشكر والتقدير)


----------



## seragrefaat (25 فبراير 2007)

اود معرفة كيفية صناعة الغراء الأبيض


----------



## راكين (25 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا على هذا الموضوع وبصراحة سأستفيد منه 
في" مادة الصناعات الكيميائية " في الجامعة .

شكرا .


----------



## تيسير (30 أبريل 2007)

تحية طيبة لكل من يقدم معلومات مفيدة في تطوير الصناعات حيث أن زكاة العلم نشره أرجو ان تفبدونا بمعلومات أكثر يمكن الاستفادة منها عمليا او ام ترشدونا الى مواقع يمكن ان تخدم صناعة الدهانات و الغراء كما انه لغريب قصة غراء بحون اسمنت أفيدونا أفادكم الله


----------



## عبدالرحيم ستار (1 مايو 2007)

مشكور اخى العزيز على هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## رفعت حجاج (1 مايو 2007)

شكرا على المجهود وعلى المعلومات وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## لوف ستي (5 مارس 2008)

*شكر وتقدير*

مساء الخير

مشكور كتير اخي الكريم سيار علي جهودك ومعلوماتك المفيده

فعلا معلومات قيمه كتير

ونود التواصل لتكملة باقي الاصناف مثل البلفيلا والروبه وغيرها

علي فكره انا ضفتك عندي اود ان تقبل رسالة الاضافه لكي نتواصل

اعطر وارق تحياتي لك ولادارة المنتدي وللجميع

سلام


----------



## ياسر الكيميائى (6 مارس 2008)

شكر وتقدير لك


----------



## لوف ستي (7 مارس 2008)

هلا حبيبي ياسر

انا بانتظارك

تحياتي


----------



## سيار (13 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
عذروني لو اطلت عليكم ولكن لعدم وجود الوقت الكافي الحين سوف اتكلم عن الترويبة 
هنالك نوعان من الترويبة
1- ترويبة ناعمة وتستخدم للفواصل مادون 4 مم 
2- ترويبة خشنة تستخدم لملئ الفواصل حتى 2 أو 3 سم
الترويبة الناعمة 
وتتألف من المواد التالية 
1- اسمنت بورتلندي أبيض أو أسود حسب اللون المطلوب 65 % 
2- كربونات الكالسيوم حجمها مادون 100 ميكرون 31.75 %
3- احدى مركبات السيللوز 0.25 %
4- بوليمير بولي فينيل الكول 3 %
الترويبة الخشنة 
هنالك عدة تراكيب اذا كان الفاصل أقل من 1سم 
1- اسمنت ابيض بورتلندي 35 %
2- رمل 1مم 62.25 %
3- احدى مركبات السيللوز 0.25 %
4- بوليمير 2.5 %

أما اذا كانت الفواصل حتى 3سم تستخدم المواد التالية
1- اسمنت ابيض بورتلندي 35 %
2- رمل متدرج من 0 الى 1.5 مم 60.9 %
3- مركب سيللوز 0.1 %
4- بوليمير 4 %

والله الموفق


----------



## mada2000 (13 مايو 2008)

*thankssssssssss*

thanksssssssssssssssssssssss
pls i wante formula for water based adhesives


----------



## ماكس بلانك العرب (13 مايو 2008)

مشكووووووووور جداً على هذه المعلومات الثرية


----------



## مونيا الليبية (13 مايو 2008)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات المفيده


----------



## سيار (26 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اليوم سوف نتكلم عن غراء البلاط بدون اسمنت
مع ارتفاع اسعار الاسمنت أصبحت كلفة المواد الكيميائية عالية 
لذلك هنالك طرق متبعة بالتصنيع لانتاج غراء البلاط بدون اسمنت
المواد الأساسية 
أكريلك
ماء 
مواد رابطة مثل الحجر الجيري 
مواد سيللوز 
مواد حافظة
هذا الغراء يكون أساسه الماء وهو غراء بلاط يكون قوامه مثل المعجون ويطبق مباشرة 
وهو يعتبر عازل للماء 
ويمكن استخدامه بسهولة 
وفيه توفير بالكلفة ولا يحتاج الى نقع السيراميك بالماء 
ويمكن استخدامه لتركيب سيراميك على سيراميك بدون اي مشاكل 
وسنتحدث فيما بعد عن هذا الغراء بشكل مفصل 
والله الموفق


----------



## ماكس بلانك العرب (17 يوليو 2008)

أشكرك على أهتمامك بهذا الموضوع المفيد الذي أغنى معلوماتي بعض الشيء
أما فيما يتعلق بما تستطيع تقديمه للافدة بشكل عام هو أن تقدم معلومات ثرية و قصيرة وتطبيقية مثل مشاركتك هذه


----------



## ماكس بلانك العرب (17 يوليو 2008)

:19:


ماكس بلانك العرب قال:


> أشكرك على أهتمامك بهذا الموضوع المفيد الذي أغنى معلوماتي بعض الشيء
> أما فيما يتعلق بما تستطيع تقديمه للافادة بشكل عام هو أن تقدم معلومات ثرية و قصيرة وتطبيقية مثل مشاركتك هذه


 فمشاركتك هذه ثرية و مفيدة ولها فائدة علمية وتطبيقية كبيرة:16:


----------



## الحجرة (28 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم جميعاً 
انا عندي سؤال ماهو البوليمر المستخدم يعني اسمه التجاري المتداول بين التجار ومن اين يمكنني الحصول علية
بصراحة انا عندي مصنع لغراء البلاط و الروبات وننتج بكميات قليلة تكفي حاجة التجار عندنا في الاردن وايضاً عني القصارة الخارجية الملونة واستخدم في الروبة و غراء البلاط بوليمر تحت اسم تجاري 
wacker polymer systems/ وهو غالي الثمن وابحث عن بديل ارخص افيدوني جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## انجينيير (29 يوليو 2008)

انا عندى 6 سنوات و5 شهور خبرة فى هذا المجال ويمكن اقيم نفسى ك فورميوليتر formulator خبير وانشاءالله قريب بديكم الذبدة ذى مابيقولوا الجماعه هنا
:73:


----------



## انجينيير (29 يوليو 2008)

البولمر هو poly vinyl acetate وهو انواع منو الهومو بولمر (الاحادى) والكوبولمر (الثنائي) والتر بولمر(الثلاثى) وعلى حسب قوة الالتصاق المطلوبة فى المنتج النهائي انت بتختار كذلك التطبيق النهائي للمنتج.
ورينى سعر وواكرwacker كم عندكم وانا بوريك اسعار البدايل هنا بالسعودي


----------



## انجينيير (29 يوليو 2008)

ادينى فكرة يا الحجرة عن القصارة الخارجية؟؟؟ تعنى اللياسات الحارجية الملونة ؟


----------



## انجينيير (29 يوليو 2008)

2000illusion قال:


> السلام عليكم
> موضوع ولا أروع لدي سؤال ان امكن ماهو الاسم الانجليزي لغراء السيراميك


 ده صحيح الاسم هو كما تفضل احد الاخوه من قبلى: ceramic tile adhesive
والغراءات واللواصق عموما السائلة والمعاجين والجافه والشرائط تسمى :adhesives
واللواصق بغرض الحشو: sealant مثل السيلكون سيلنت
والغراءات الجافة (البودرة) ذى غراء البلاط تسمى :dry-mix adhesive
وانتظرونا.
خلى الموضوع ده دايما فوق:16:


----------



## سنين ضايعه (1 أغسطس 2008)

مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور
الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## الحجرة (1 أغسطس 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً على ردك (انجنيير ) سعر وواكرwacker 50/10 ..مايعادل 114 دولار هذا الغراء العادي (25) كيلوغرام المستعمل في جميع المواد اما المتخصص للبرك و العزل المائي 142 دولار طبعاً توضع بنفس النسب 
ارجو ان توافيني باسعار البديل عندكم وبارك الله فيك.

والقصارة الخارجية الملونه نعم هي اللياسة الملونة ونستخدم فيها نفس المواد باختلاف النسب و حجم حبة كربونات الكالسيوم مع الصبغات .

وسؤالي ما هو المقصود بالسيليلوز المذكور في الاعلى بشرح تركيب الغراء مع الشكر


----------



## الحجرة (1 أغسطس 2008)

ايضاً عندي سؤال للاخ انجنيير نحن نقوم بخلط البوليمر مع الاسمنت مع كربونات الكالسيوم لروبة البلاط فيعطينا لون ابيض داكن يميل الى لون البيج وليس ابيض ناصع ولا يوجد عندنا صبغات للون الابيض فهل هناك مادة يمكن اضافتها ليعطي اللون الابيض الناصع مع هذه الخلطة .


----------



## احمد الاسدي (2 أغسطس 2008)

و الله لقد جاء هذا الموضوع في وقته فلك مني كل الشكر و التحيه و التقدير فانا الان بدات العمل في شركه مواد بناء و كم انا محتاج لهاذا بوركت يااخي


----------



## انجينيير (2 أغسطس 2008)

بالنسبة للسؤال الاخير يبدو انكم بتستعملو الاسمنت البورتلاند (الرمادى) ؟؟ مافى داعى لكربونات الكالسيوم لو بتستعمل الاسمنت الابيض فى غراء البلاط بس فى الترويبات ضرورى الكربونات بس مع اسمنت ابيض برضو حتى يظهر اللون.
بالنسبة للبولمر ليس هو السيليلوز (السيلولوز ايضاً بولمر) بس البولمر البعطينا قوة الربط edhession force هو بولمر البولى فنيل اسيتيت اما السليولوز فهو يذيد التجانس والترابط يعنى يخلى المواد متل العجين تنزلق ككتلة واحده من المحارة (أداة التبليط).
نوع الرمل المستخدم برضو بأثر فى اللون فى رمل ابيض وفى براون (بنى).


----------



## الحجرة (4 أغسطس 2008)

اخي انجنيير شكراً لكم على المعلومات الان احتاج الى اسعار البوليمر عندكم وشكراً.


----------



## انجينيير (4 أغسطس 2008)

تقريبا السعر قريب يعنى هنا ب 98 دولار .


----------



## midoo_mahgoub (11 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع قيم جدا


----------



## الحجرة (11 أغسطس 2008)

طيب اذا كانت اسعار المواد الخام مرتفعة يعني على هل حالى كيس لاصق البلاط 20 كيلو رح يكلف حوالي 9 دولار بسبب ارتفاع سعر البوليمر مع العلم اني اجد بالاسواق شركات في مصر و الاردن و السعودية تبيع كيس اللاصق 20 كيلو بسعر الجملة 3.5 دولار تقريباً فما هو السر بالموضوع ارجو ممن عنده سبب وجيه ان يطلعنا عليه و بارك الله فيكم


----------



## سيار (9 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا على مساهمت الاعضاء ولكن عندي تعليق بسيط اود ان أقول ليس كل ما يسمك بيده منشار يسمى نجار الأخ انجنيير بعتقد ان معلوماتك جيدة ولكن لست خبير بمافيه الكفاية لتدخل وتعطي رايك 
اول اشي أحب أن أعلمك بأن دور السللوز ليس كما ذكرت 
وتاني اشي ممكن جدا عمل ترويبه بدون الكربونات 
وتالت اشي سعر البوليمير البولي فنيل استيات للكيلو الواحد 3 دولار
ورابع اشي اذا في عندك اشي ممكن الواحد يستفيد منه تفضل وخبرنه عنه فلا تكن فقط تأخذ المعلومه وتعتبر نفسك خبير بهذا المجال مع احترامي الك 
واخر اشي ولعلم الجميع الأن تكافة كيس الغراء 25 كلغ بالسعوديه لايتجاوز 3 دولار وأنا مسؤل عن هذا الكلام لاني والحمد لله من الذين وضعوا تراكيب بأقل من هالاسعار ولشركات كبيرة بالخليج 
مع احترامي للجميع اللي بده يتشاطر على قولت المصريين مايبيع المي بحارة السقايين


----------



## معتز التجاني (9 سبتمبر 2008)

مششششششششكور اخوووي على الموضوع


----------



## ربيع بلخير (12 سبتمبر 2008)

اخي الحبيب سيار معك اخيك ابوفيصل ربيع -شهر مبارك - وينك لم ارك ولم تتصل صدقني رقمك ضاع بسببب الشريحة طمي علي اخبار وين اراضيك ارجو الاتصال وشكرا


----------



## سيار (16 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللهي وبركاته 
مبارك على الجميع شهر رمضان الكريم 
سوف نتطرق لموضوع يمكن الكل يستغرب منه اريد ان اسال هل بالامكان صناعة غراء البلاط بدون استخدام المواد الكيميائية
وين مشاركة الاعضاء والذين يعتبرون انفسهم خبراء بهذا المجال 
اتمنى مشاركة الأخوة المهندسين ليتم الاستفاده للكل والله الموفق


----------



## ع ـبدالله (17 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يج ـزاكـ خ ـيرٍ ع المع ـلوومه


----------



## مهند فيصل (17 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع رائع انا مطلوب مني بحث يخص هذا الموضوع ليس لحسابي وانما انا اعمل في الدوله ومطلوب بعد انهاء البحث نقوم بانتاج على مستوى ريادي والموضوع عام ليس هناك تحديد اي نقوم بانتاج نوع من الاصماغ او الغراء فالموضوع رائع الف شكر


----------



## ابود محمد (26 سبتمبر 2008)

افيدونا يا جماعة افادكم الله في قصة البوليمر المستخدم في غراء البلاط :
مرة تقولوا البولي فنيل استيات رخيس الثمن ومرة تقولوا البولي فنيل الكول ومرة ووالكر غالي الثمن 
ومرة اكرلك وان فيه نوعان او ثلاثة انواع ....
ارجو من الأخوة توضبح الأمر بشيء من التفصيل جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## كيميائي موهوب (7 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا على المجهود العالى


----------



## حزب الخضر الجزائري (7 أكتوبر 2008)

حرفي جباس يسأل عن سر صناعة غراء الجبس أرغب في توسيع ورشتي ليصبح تصنيع مئة بالمئة محلي و على يدي .
شكرا للأهتمام


----------



## حزب الخضر الجزائري (7 أكتوبر 2008)

مشارك جديد يأمل أن لا يلهيكم عن موضوعكم الرئيسي 
أسأل عن كيفية صناعة الجبس من المواد الأولية 
شكرا للأهتمام


----------



## ameer_kret (23 مايو 2009)

*موضوع جدا ضخم و يحتاج الى ايام لشرحه*

انا و الحمد لله اتيحت الى الفرصة لتدريب ضمن شركة وايكر لان شركتي تعتبر من وكلاء وايكر 
لذلك و الحمد لله اصبح عندي مخزون جيد من المعلومات المتعلقة ضمن هذا المجال 
و لمن يحتاج اي استشارة *مجانية *انا جاهز ازورك بالمصنع اذا تحب شرط تكون ضمن السعودية الدمام او الخبر الشرقية 


و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ameer_kret (23 مايو 2009)

لانني افاجا ببعض المشاركين الذي يطلبون المال مقابل المعلومات و ذلك حصل معي في بدايات مشاركتي بالموقع


----------



## abu hmam (24 مايو 2009)

موضوع غني بمعلومات مهمه ومفيد جدا شكراااااااااا لك


----------



## fadi312 (24 مايو 2009)

لوسمحت اخي السيارسعر الكيس بالامارات 6 درهم ممكن توضح ليش التفاوت بالاسعار او شو السر


----------



## fadi312 (24 مايو 2009)

6 درهم اقل من 2 دولار


----------



## miltronique (24 مايو 2009)

الاخ فادي راقب تاريخ الموضوع (2008)
لا اعتقد ان هناك من يجيب


----------



## miltronique (24 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
إذا أمكن أن تشرح لي ماذا تقصد بالظبط بالاصق سواء من البلاط أو غيره 
هل تقصد بها (betton) الذي يربط أحجار البناء
سؤال يدور في خاطري أحيانا
قبل اختراع الاسمنت في العصر الحديث كيف كان الناس يشيدون بنيانهم حتى ان هناك بنايات لم تسقط لحد الان وما تزال قائمة ؟
هل هناك طريقة أو تركيبة لخلطات البناء تساعد في العزل الحراري خاصة في المناطق الحارة؟


----------



## دى ماركو (24 مايو 2009)

اولا احب انا احييكم على المجهود الرائع والمعلومات الشيقة
لى استفسار هل ماده الليفسكول المستخدمه فى صناعه الجل للشعر هى نفس الغراء المسمى غراء الكثيراء او الصمغ العربى ؟
ارجو التوضيح لانى موش لاقى الماده دى فى السوق واغلب التجار ما يعرفوش اسمها


----------



## miltronique (25 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
لو كانت المواد نفسها الي في الجل لطلع الاسمنت براق ويحدثلو تساقط شعر بعد سنوات


----------



## jeed (28 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله مرحبا بالاخ سيار و بكل الاعضاء ، اخي اريد ان اسال عن الالات المستعملة في خلط غراء البلاط ، وهل لك ان تشرح لي مبدا العمل . مشكوووووووووورين وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## بسامووو (23 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراً لكم على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## ahmedelkady (26 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا علي هذه المعلومات


----------



## بسامووو (27 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراً لكم على هذه المواضيع المفيدة


----------



## بسامووو (27 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراً لكم على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## غريب الطباع (28 سبتمبر 2009)

مع أحترامي لكل الأراء بس بصدق اغلبها خاطئة وأرجو من الأخوان عدم وضعها كمصدر ثقة ....أو التفكير بصنع غراء البلاط بمثل هذه النسب ..
لا أعرف ماهي مصادركم ولكن يجب أن يراعى في التركيب سعر السوق والتركيبة المذكورة تشمل عيوب عدة .منها

لو حسبنا التكلفة حسب التراكيز الأنفة الذكر سوف يكون تكلفة الكيس حوالي 15 دولار حتى يصبح جاهز للتسويق وهذا مستحيل .
العيب الثاني أذا اضفنا السيللوز بهذه النسبة سوف تفاجأ بأنك لا تستطيع لصق السيراميك ألا بعد مضي 7 ساعات من تركيب الخلطة وأنا مسؤؤل عن كلامي .
وللعلم لا يصلح اي بولمير للغراء ألا عدة أنواع من شركة woker الألمانية أو ما يعادلها وبأمكانك الدخول لموقع هذه الشركة لزيادة معلوماتك وتصفح عن مادة vinna pas 5010 vinna pas 5012 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## سيار (14 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

اتمنى ان يكون الجميع بصحه جيده عندي رد بسيط على بعض الاعضاء الكرام

أول أمر الأخ غريب الطباع أتمنى أن تعرف تكتب اسم الشركه بشكل صحيح الكل بتعلم مافي حده 

عالم بكل اشي اسم الشركه wacker polymers 

تاني اش وهو المهم مع احترامي للاخ غريب الطباع لأنه فعلا غريب بمعلوماته انت تنصح بالدخول

على موقع الشركه والاستفاده من خبراتهم أحب أن تكون أول من يدخل ليستفيد من خبرة الشركه التي 

أنت تنصح بها الأعضاء ليستفيدوا منها ان استخدام السيللوز بالنسب التي أنا ذكرتها يمكن لصق

السيراميك مباشرة ويمكن تحريك قطعه السيراميك ( تعديل وضعيتها بشكل بسيط ) خلال ربع ساعه 

في درجة حراره 25 الى 30 مئوية والكلام اللي انت تفضلت وقلته انه لايمكن لصق السيراميك الا

بعد سبع ساعات أتمنى أن تعيد النظر بمعلوماتك 

أنا وضعت التراكيب وعليكم بالتجربه لمعرفة صحة كلامي 

هنالك من يستغرب من سعر كيس الغراء المنتشر بالاسواق التراكيب التي وضعتها هي تراكيب معتمده

بمواصفات عالميه بعيده عن الغش والربح الفاحش طبعا هنالك تراكيب تجاريه لم أذكرها 

أما بالنسبه للي واضع رابط استشارات مجانيه أتمنى أن يفيد الكل ويرد على استفساراتهم على العام 

ليتثنى للكل الاستفاده من خبرته 

أتمنى أن تكون الردود مفيده للكل واللي ماعنده معلومه يستفيد من أهل الخبره ويتعلم أن الاطلاع في

كثير من الامور خير من الكلام الغير مفهوم 

اخواني أنا وضعت تراكيب وأتمنى أن يستفيد منها الكل واتمنى أي واحد عنده خبره بنفس المجال يكتفي

بافادتنا بخبرته بتراكيب جديده مع ذكر النسب والمواصفات الفنيه وهكذا يكون الموضوع فيه فائده للكل

أتمنى أن لاأكون أطلت عليكم أفيدونا بخبراتكم لتعم الفائده على الجميع

والله الموفق


----------



## شاكراحمدعبيد (16 أكتوبر 2009)

سلام عليكم الرجو عطائي فكرة عن كيفية صناعة الغراء اكبس الخشب


----------



## غريب الطباع (17 أكتوبر 2009)

سيار قال:


> اتمنى ان يكون الجميع بصحه جيده عندي رد بسيط على بعض الاعضاء الكرام
> 
> أول أمر الأخ غريب الطباع أتمنى أن تعرف تكتب اسم الشركه بشكل صحيح الكل بتعلم مافي حده
> 
> ...


----------



## سيار (28 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

اخي الكريم غريب الطباع 1000 كيس هاد مصنع صغير ينتجها يوميا بالسعوديه والامارات انا فكرت 

رح تقول

10000 الف كيس او 20000 كيس وتاني اشي وهو الاهم مافي داعي للكلام اللي مافي منه 

فايده اذا مفكر انه الاردن فيها مصانع بتنافس الخليج بتكون غلطان 

كان الاجدر فيك تفيدنا على الاقل من خبرتك احسن من الرد بكلام ماحد رح يستفيد منه الموضوع 

مش للاختبار بين بعضنا كل واحد عنده علم كل واحد ناقص علم مافي واحد كامل ويعلم بكل شيء

انا بتابع مشاركات للحين ماشفت منك غير كلام جميل بس الكلام الجميل مابفيد الاخوه الاعضاء 

افدنا من خبرتك والا اتمنى ان تكون قارئ جيد لتستفيد من اهل الخبره 

على كل اذا حابب تستفيد ممكن اتابع الموضوع لاني اكيد في كتير من الاعضاء رح يفيدونا بمعلوماتهم


----------



## sam_civil (10 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اود ان اطرح سؤال.
ما هى كمية الجراوت المستخدمة لتثبيت مساحة معينة من سيراميك الحوائط؟
اى معدل استهلاك الجراوت لتثبيت سيراميك الحوائط.
و شكرا


----------



## AbdulRahman Ahmed (10 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك ربي خيرا


----------



## شاكراحمدعبيد (10 نوفمبر 2009)

سلام عليكم ارجو اعطائي معلومات عن المواد التي تدخل في صناعة الخراء التي تستخدم في صناعات الاثاث


----------



## الجميزة (17 يناير 2010)

sam_civil قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اود ان اطرح سؤال.
> ما هى كمية الجراوت المستخدمة لتثبيت مساحة معينة من سيراميك الحوائط؟
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تعتمد الكميه المستخدمة من الجراوتGrout على أمرين وهما

الطول بالمتر للفاصل أي أننا نحسب عدد أمتار الفواصل للمتر المربع سواء كانت بالطول أو بالعرض وهي تعتمد على حجم بلاط السيراميك, أي أنه كلما صغر حجم السيراميك زادت الفواصل.

عرض الفاصل بين السيراميك وسماكة السيراميك.

وإذا أخذنا الدارج في عرض الفاصل لسيراميك الجدران وهو 3 مم والعمق تقريبا 7 مم فإنك تحتاج تقريبا150جرام للمتر الطولي.


----------



## الجميزة (17 يناير 2010)

إخواني الأعزاء.......... السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تابعت معكم الموضوع متأخرا ولكني أحب ان اشارك معكم ولكنني سأبدأ مشاركتي بطريقة مختلفة نوعا حتى يتسنى للمبتدئين في هذا المجال فهم أساسيات عن هذا الموضوع, وخاصة بعدما قرأت الجدل حول سعر المواد وتكلفة الإنتاج.

من المعلوم أن غراء السيراميك Ceramic Adhesive هو أحد أنواع غراء البلاط Tile Adhesive ومن يرغب أن يدخل هذا المجال يجب أن يعرف ما هي هذه الأنواع وما هي إستخداماتها وما الفرق في تصنيعها.

ينقسم Tile Adhesive الى أنواع لا حصر لها سواء حسب نوع البلاط أوحسب المواد الداخلة في تصنيعه ولكن سأتطرق الى النوعية التي أساسها أسمنت وتستعمل عادة للسيراميك والرخام وما شابه.

هنال 4 أنواع موجودة في الأسواق وهي:
1- غراء بلاط متعدد الإستعمال وهوWaterproof General Purpose Adhesiv وتعتبر أجود نوعية ويتم تصنيعها بماصفات خاصة وقليل من المنتجين عنده هذه النوعية المميزه وتستعمل لكافة انواع السيراميك وللرخام والحجر الطبيعي وتصلح لتركيب الأحجام الكبيرة منها ومن أهم إستخداماته أنه النوع الوحيد الذي يصلح لتركيب سيراميك المسابح الذي يسمى موزايك وهو مصنوع من الزجاج.

2-غراء سيراميك مقاوم للماء Water Resistant Tile Adhesive وهو نوعيه تختلف عن النوع الأول في أنه لا يصلح للمسابح وأهم إستعمالاته في الأماكن المعرضه للمياه مثل المطابخ والحمامات كما أنه يصلح لتركيب السيراميك والرخام والحجر الطبيعي ذو الأحجام العادية على الجدران والأرضيات.

3-غراء سيراميك Ceramic Adhesive وهو من أكثر الأنواع شيوعا ويصلح للسيراميك فقط على الجدران والأرضيات بشرط أن يكون سيراميك الجدران ليس كبير الحجم.

4- غراء سيراميك للأرضيات Floor Ceramic Adhesive وهو أرخص أنواع الغراء لقلة المواد المضافة اليه ولا يصلح الا لتركيب السيراميك على الأرض, وهذا النوع موجود بكثرة وفي معظم الأحيان يسوق بإسم Ceramic Adhesive.

إذا كان في إستفادة لكم مما كتبت فبإذن الله سأكمل وسأتطرق الى الأسعار والتصنيع والماد المستعملة وكيف التفرقة بينهم بالفحص الفني.


----------



## نورالدين الطموح (21 يناير 2010)

اكيد أخي الجميزة المحترم *جزاك الله خيراكثيرا منذ مدة و انا ابحث في هذا الموضوع و اريد ان اتعلم من فضل علمكم المواد المستعملة و المقادير الازمة لكل الانواع التي ذكرتها .*
حفطكم الله ورعاكم


----------



## maher66 (20 مايو 2010)

الشكر الجزيل لكم
واود منكم اعلامنا عن كيفيه ومراحل والادوات اللازمه لعمليه التصنيع


----------



## أبو 14 (10 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
موضوع رائع و شيق شكرا على الفائدة 
عندي استفسار حول ما إذا كانت هذه الخلطة الإسمنتية تصلح لأعمال الديكور الحجري كأن ترش على حائط بسمك 3 سم ثم تختم بقوالب لها منظر الحجر


----------



## zaher z (11 يوليو 2010)

موضوع جميل الا انه ليس باختصاصي


----------



## المصري3 (12 يوليو 2010)

سؤال مهم جداً بالنسبة لي وإجابته مهمه جدا - بالنسبة لسماكة الغراء عند لصق السيراميك كم تكون وعلى أي أساس أحدد سماكة الغراء وهل هي تختلف من نوعية ماة تشطيب لأخري على سبيل المثال هل تختلف من السيراميك عن الجرانيت وهل تختلف بإختلاف مقاس السيراميك أفيدوني أفادكم الله .


----------



## مهندس المحبة (12 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لك أخي سيار على هذا الموضوع المميز وجازاك الله ووفقك لكل خير وننتظر جديدك من المواضيع المميزة ......


----------



## twoberths (19 يوليو 2010)

اريد بحث عن تاريخ الشتايكر والبلاط الخرساني جزاكم الله خيرا"
:10:


----------



## balkeys (15 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله: الموضوع شيق ويستحق المتابعة والبحث ولكن لم تذكر أمثلة عن نوعي البوليمير.وفقك الله


----------



## سعود 8 (4 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كل عام وانتم بخير وكل عام ومن قام على هذا المنتدى الرائع بخير وجزاهم الله بالخير اخواني هذه أول مشاركه لي في هذا المنتدى وارجو من لديه المساعده ان يقوم بمساعدتي وجزاه الله كل خير ورحم الله والديه ولن انساه كذلك في حقه وانا بجده وطلبي هو التالي :
ارغب باقامة مصنع صغير الانتاج للترويبه وغراء السيراميك واحتاج من يقوم بمساعدتي لمعرفة المكائن والمواد اللازمه لذلك.
ولكم جزيل الشكر والله يحفظ الجميع ويوفقهم بالدنيا والاخره*​


----------



## محمد محروس محمود (14 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا ...... وياريت تكمل اسماء وانواع المواد المستخدمه في مادة لصق السيراميك ونسبها


----------



## chemist1185 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اتمني للجميع الصحه والعافيه ورضا الله سبحانه وتعالي وأتمني ممن تفضل الله عليه بعلمه أن يفيدنا في طريقه تشغيل التركيبه اي الخطوات اللازمه للوصول للمنتج النهائي وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## Zo0oRo0o (5 نوفمبر 2010)

الموضوع لم يكتمل
ولم يطرح بالشكل المناسب


----------



## mostafahelles (28 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي سيار على هذا الموضوع الممتازو بارك الله فيك على هذا الجهد العظيم واود ان اسأل عن ما تعرفة لما يسمى البلوفينه و هي تستخدم لمعالجة الشقوق بالإضافة الى تركيبتها إن امكن ولك منا جزيل الشكر وبار ك الله فيك


----------



## دللة (8 يناير 2011)

الف الف شكر موضوعك رائع ومفيد وقيم الله يزيدك من علمو ويرفع في قدرك


----------



## samysaleh30 (20 يناير 2011)

شكرا لعرض الافكار والابحاث الجيدة لمزيد من العلم والتقدم


----------



## انجينيير (28 فبراير 2011)

أبو 14 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> موضوع رائع و شيق شكرا على الفائدة
> عندي استفسار حول ما إذا كانت هذه الخلطة الإسمنتية تصلح لأعمال الديكور الحجري كأن ترش على حائط بسمك 3 سم ثم تختم بقوالب لها منظر الحجر



الاخ العزيز ... ربما تجد ماتبحث عنه هنا : 
http://ntcstone.ucoz.com/index/0-6


----------



## ايهاب عبد الرحمن (28 فبراير 2011)

عندى سؤال يااهل المعرفة 
كيف امنع الرخام من التمليح (( من تكون بيكربونات الكلسيوم التى لا تذوب فى الماء))


----------



## سيار (24 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تابعت اغلب الردود ولكن وللاسف لم اشاهد اي رد من اي واحد قام باجراء تجارب على المعلومات التي تم ذكرها ليتم الاستفاده للكل منها 
ان شاء الله بالايام القادمه سنتابع ما باشرنا فيه بهذا المجال 
والله الموفق


----------



## عبدالله البراك (25 يونيو 2011)

*الاخ سيار*



سيار قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> تابعت اغلب الردود ولكن وللاسف لم اشاهد اي رد من اي واحد قام باجراء تجارب على المعلومات التي تم ذكرها ليتم الاستفاده للكل منها
> ان شاء الله بالايام القادمه سنتابع ما باشرنا فيه بهذا المجال
> والله الموفق


 

بصراحه مجهود تشكر عليه وانا تابعت موضوعك من الاول وشفت التركيبات كلها
صراحه الله يعطيك العافيه ويرزقك من حيث لاتتحتسب 
العلم نوعان علمي وعملي 
وانا اشهد انك كذلك
ومشكور على جهودك


----------



## سيار (26 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الحين ماهي الفائده من استخدام غراء السيراميك 

لا يحتاج السيراميك الى النقع بالماء لمدة يوم كامل 

يمكن لصق السيراميك على البللور ( سنتحدث عنه لاحقا )

يمكن لصق السيراميك على لوح خشب مرن ( سنتحدث عنه لاحقا )

يمكن استخدام غراء السيراميك كماده عازلة للماء بالاضافة لخاصة لصق السيراميك 

يمكن أن نطبق سيراميك جديد فوق القديم دون الحاجه الى الحفر أو التكسير ( سنتكلم عنه لاحقا ) 

عند تطبيق غراء السيراميك يجب مراعاة ما يلي : ان يتم عمل لياسة بشكل جيد عدم وجود أملاح او ترشيح للماء لانه يؤدي الى فصل السيراميك بعد فترة من لصقه
استخدام مالج 4 مم وبشكل مائل يتم تطبيق متر مربع وبعدها يتم لصق السيراميك 
طبعا عند استخدام غراء السيراميك مع المرمر هنالك طرق يجب اتباعها لان سطح المرمر او الرخام يكون غير نفوذ للماء 
يجب الانتباه الى نوع البوليمير عند استخدام الغراء للصق الاحجار الخارجيه للمباني والمعرضه لحرارة عاليه من الشمس 
ان شاء الله سنوجز الامور قريبا جدا 

والله الموفق


----------



## مازن81 (27 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله كل خير وتحديدا الاخ سيار فمن خلال ردودك يتضح القوة والثقة والخبرة في معلوماتك 
واتمنى من الجميع ان لم يكن متأكد من معلوماته من خلال تجربته الا يكتبها لكي لا يشوش على المتابع للموضوع
وظهر من خلال الردود اصحاب النفوس الانانية الذين غضبوا من هذه المعلومات التي تدر عليهم ارباح عندما وجدوها مفصلة في هذا الموضوع فلجؤوا الي تشويشها بردود مخطئة
حسبنا الله ونعما الوكيل
اسف لعدم خبرتي في هذا المجال كي اشارككم فيه
مع العلم انه ومن خلال الردود يتضح انه مشروع مربح
لكن العين بصيرة واليد قصيرة
والحمدلله رب العالمين
واخيرا نتمنى من الاخ سيار ان يتابع بنفس النهج والنية الخالصة لوجه الله تعالى


----------



## صفدي (12 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد عزيزية (18 يوليو 2011)

شكرا على هذا الجهد الرائع


----------



## م باسل وردان (5 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوووووووووور كتيربس البوليمير مكن تحدد متل شو (بولي اتيلن _بولي ستايرن _بولي بروبلن ...........) ؟؟؟ما فهمت بصراحة والله يعطيك العافية والموضوع جدا مفيد


----------



## abbed alhaj (8 أغسطس 2011)

يرجى المساعدة أخ سيار 
ما أسم المواد الدارجة في الأسواق ومكان تحصيلها 
سيللوز
بوليمير
وشكرا لحسن تعاونك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## سيار (25 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اليوم سنتكلم عن امكانيه لصق السيراميك على الزجاج

قبل عمليه مد غراء السيراميك على البللور نأتي بماده غراء الخشب أو ما يسمى بولي فنيل اسيتات نقوم 

بعمل طبقه منه على الزجاج بواسطه فرشاه 

وبعد ربع ساعه الى نصف ساعه نباشر مد غراء السيراميك ولصق السيراميك على الزجاج 

وان شاء الله رح يكون الالتصاق قوي ولن يتأثر بالعوامل الجويه 


والله الموفق


----------



## Amer2012 (2 يونيو 2013)

السلامة عليكم
هل يمكنكم مساعدتي في تصنيع مادة السيلر المائي التي تضاف إلى السبيداج لصنع معجونة الجدران
ولكم جزيل الشكر...وجزاكم الله خيرا​​


----------



## hawk1282 (22 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mahmoudAziz2010 (29 يونيو 2013)

موضوع رائع ...... كل الشكر.....لكن ممكن اعرف نوع البوليمر المستخدم او اسمه تحديدا وايضا نوع مشتقات السيليلوز المستخدمة.......ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد ابو حوران (12 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا لكن اود ان اسالك عن التركيبة انا اعرف ان الاسمنت الابيض والاسود والصبغة من المكونات الاساسية سؤالي ما هي المكونات الاخرى التي تدخل بالتركيبة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## سيار (25 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تغيبت عن المنتدى بسبب الاوضاع لتي تمر بها سوريا الجريحة والحمد لله الى الحين الامو ماشي حالها والحين انا بصدد الهجرة الى أي بلد واطلب من أي شخص حابب يعمل 

مشروع مصنع مواد بناء عندي خبره كبيره جدا بالكيمياء وبهذا المجال بالتحديد والربح فيه كبير 

اللي حابب يشترك معي بمشروع فيه الافاده الرجاء التواصل معي ومشكورين سلفا 

ولاتنسونا بالدعاء لحفظ سوريا وشعبها 

والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## FML-21 (11 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله الخيررر


----------



## سيار (15 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

تم بعون الله عمل صفحة على الفيس بوك ( العبد للاستشارات الصناعيه ) اللي حابب يفيد ويقدم النصائح من الاخوة المهندسين الكيميائيين الرجاء الدخول الى صفحتنا على الفيس بوك ولكم جزيل الشكر 
والله الموفق


----------



## مختار المهندسين (8 أبريل 2014)

ما شاء الله عليك اخي ما قصرت في المعلومات المفيده التي تم طرحها في هذا الموضوع الشيق ولكن التفاعل لم يكن بالقدر المأمول مع العلم ان حجم السوق العربي ككل بات يبحث عن افضل الحلول واسرعها واوفرها على المدى البعيد لاعمال الصيانة في المنازل.
على العموم اشكرك على هذا الموضوع المفيد


----------



## مختار المهندسين (8 أبريل 2014)

بصراحة انا كنت منقطع عن المنتديات كلها بشكل عام لتكملة رسالة الدكتوراه في مجال الكيمياء في امريكا ولي فترة الان في بلدي الاردن وقمت بانشاء مصنع في الاردن تحت مسمى Cement Solutions والوكيل الحصري لشركة فورتكس Vortex وقرات اخيرا ان اخي سيار يريد الهجره لاي بلد وانا مستعد اخي الكريم ان استضيفك عندي.
اذا كان بالامكان من الادارة الكريمة ارسال ايميلي للشخص المعني او ان يرسلو لي ايميله الخاص للتواصل معه لاستضيفه عندي ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ahgery (3 يونيو 2014)

طبعا فيه غراء بلاط ابوكسي اقوى من الاسمنتي


----------



## سيار (21 فبراير 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

طبعا هنالك غراء ايبوكسي اقوى من الغراء الاسمنتي ولكن تكلفته مرتفعة وله شروط خاصة للتطبيق وهنالك غراء بلاط لايحتوي على اسمنت او ايبوكسي

أساسه أكرليك يستخدم كغراء وعازل بنفس الوقت

والله الموفق


----------



## tamer.shibl (12 أبريل 2015)

السلام عليكم ارجو منكم عنوان مصنع ينتج مادة (البولى فينيل اسيتت) فى مصر او رقم تليفونه


----------



## tamer.shibl (13 أبريل 2015)

طبعا ممكن على حسب معلوماتى البسيطه من الاطلاع


----------



## tamer.shibl (13 أبريل 2015)

المكونات هى
اكريلك
مواد سيللوز
مواد حافظة
حجر جيرى


----------



## tamer.shibl (13 أبريل 2015)

المكونات هى
اكريلك
مواد سيللوز
مواد حافظة
حجر جيرى


----------



## tamer.shibl (13 أبريل 2015)

انا اسف لانى لا استطيع افادتكم الان لان معلوماتى ما زالت بسيطة
ولاكن ان شاء الله عما قريب سانتهى من تجربة عملت عليها وقت طويل 
واسأل الله لكم ولنا النوفيق
ورزقنا اجر العلم الذى ينتفع به


----------



## tamer.shibl (14 أبريل 2015)

السلام عليكم اسأل الله ان يحفظكم


----------



## مهاب محمود محمد (22 أبريل 2015)

السلام عليكم 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## tamer.shibl (22 أبريل 2015)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## tamer.shibl (23 أبريل 2015)

اتمنى من الله ان يقبل هذا العمل منكم ويجازيكم عنا خيرا


----------



## tamer.shibl (23 أبريل 2015)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله


----------



## tamer.shibl (23 أبريل 2015)

اللهم احفظ سوريا وشعبها وبارك الله فيك اخى الفاضل وبارك فى ادارة المنتدى


----------



## tamer.shibl (23 أبريل 2015)

انا مش عارف ايه المشكله معايا بالضبط ارجو الرد


----------



## tamer.shibl (23 أبريل 2015)

فعلا رائع


----------



## tamer.shibl (23 أبريل 2015)

اللهم انفع بهم الجميع


----------



## tamer.shibl (23 أبريل 2015)

اللهم يسر على من ييسر علينا وذد فى علمه ورزقه


----------



## tamer.shibl (23 أبريل 2015)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(فمشو فى مناكبها وكلو من رزقه وأليه النشور .)
فالسعى امر والرزق من عند الله سبحانه وتعالى


----------



## سيار (6 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ان شالله تكونوا بصحة وعافيه ان شالله رح نعاود المتابعه بالموضوع اللي باشرت فيه من كم سنه مضت وان شالله كل نهاية اسبوع سوف اتواجد حتى ارد على استفساراتكم طبعا على حسب قدر معرفتي وماهو غلط لو مابعرف الاجابه ان اقول لا اعرف لكل واحد حيز من العلم والمعرفه ولا يوجد انسان ملم بكل شي
انا بجهز امور لمتابعة موضوعنا وسوف اذكر الحين شي بسيط من الافاده
بالنسبة لغراء البلاط ممكن ان نستخدم مادة البوند وهي عبارة عن تراكيب بولي فنيل تضاف الى الخلطه بنسبة واحد الى واحد بالنسبة للماء 
او يمكن استخدامها بدل الماء وفي هذه الحالة يمكن استخدام غراء السيراميك للمسابح او للصق الحجر الخارجي 
بالنسبة لاستخدام البوند مع الترويبة يمكن استخدام البوند مع الترويبة وذلك اذا كان الهدف من استخدام الترويبة في المولات والمحال التجارية الكبيرة التي يكون فيها حركة مستمره 
اي استفسار لاي شي في مجال الكيمياء ان شالله سوف احاول ان اجيب عليه وان لم تكن لدي الاجابه سوف احاول ان احصل عليها 
والله الموفق


----------



## سيار (8 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم 

بعتقد انتهينا ولو بالقليل من لواصق الاسمنت والترويبة الاسمنتيه ان شاء الله سوف نتكلم عن غراء الايبوكسي ودهان الايبوكسي وأنواعه وكيفية الاستخدام

سوف نبدأ بغراء الايبوكسي 

الايبوكسي يتكون من مادتين بوليمير والجزء الثاني يعتبر مسرع للتفاعل وهو يبقى سر لكل شركة مصنعه للمسرع تفاعل الايبوكسي 

يمكن اضافة الاسمنت والمواد المالئة لغراء الايبوكسي طبعا هي مجرد بداية لموضوع كبير واللي عنده اي علم يفيدنا فيه مايتاخر علينا وان شاء الله لاخر الاسبوع

على موعد لبداية نقاش لغراء الايبوكسي 

والله الموفق


----------



## waj (12 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الاخ سيار اتمنى ان تكون باتم صحه
وصراحة موضع غني بمعنى الكلمة
مرجع شامل


----------



## سيار (12 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم 

ان شالله اكون أفدة لانني والله يشهد أضع خبرة عمل كبيرة وعلم اجمعه من كل مكان حتى الكل يستفيد .

اليوم سوف اباشر بمركبات الايبوكسي هذا العالم الكبير من المركبات واتمنى اللي عنده خبره في هذا المجال أن يشارك لنستفيد من خبرته .

أول اصطناع عضوي لزمرة الايبوكسيد سنة 1859 على يد الكيميائي الألماني وورتز Wurtz وذلك بالأكسدة اللطيفة لهيدروكسي كلوريد الايتان ضمن وسط 

قلوي، وظهرت ريزينات الايبوكسي لأول مرة سنة 1891، وبدأ استخدامها التجاري في ثلاثينيات القرن الماضي، حيث يعتمد علم وهندسة المواد، على ريزينات 

الايبوكسي بشكل كثيف، وذلك ضمن مجال واسع من التطبيقات، تتراوح ما بين الأطلية المنزلية، اللواصق التجارية، حتى أجزاء الطائرات والمكوك الفضائي.

هناك العديد من ريزينات الايبوكسي التجارية، ويعتبر الريزين ثنائي غليسيديل إيتر بيس فينول DGEBA، أكثر ريزينات الايبوكسي انتشاراً.

الإيبوكسيد عبارة عن إيثر حلقي مكون من ثلاث ذرات. تكون الحلقة عبارة عن مثلث متساوي الأضلاع تحتل ذرة الأكسجين أحد رؤوسه، أي أنه مركب حلقي غير 

متجانس. نظراً لوجود الحلقة الثلاثية التي تتميز بتوترها بشكل كبير، فإن للإيبوكسيدات نشاطاً كيميائياً أكبر منه للإيثرات.

إن المركبات الحاوية على الإيبوكسيد تدعى إيبوكسيدات، وأبسط هذه المركبات هو أكسيد الإيثيلين الذي يدعى الأكسيران، والذي يشابه حلقي البروبان في البنية، 

لذلك تسمى الإيبوكسيدات أيضاً بالأكسيرانات.

تعتبر ريزينات الايبوكسي مرتفعة التكلفة مقارنة بالبولي إستر، لكنها أقل امتصاصاً للرطوبة، تقلص تصلبي أقل (حوالي 3%) ودرجة حرارة استخدام أعلى، التصاق جيد مع الألياف الزجاجية، إجهاد كسر عالٍ.




بعد تشكل السلاسل، ومن أجل الحصول على الريزين الصلب النهائي، يتفاعل الايبوكسي مع المقسي (المصالب الشبكي Cross-linking Agent)، 

تتنوع المقسيات من حيث التركيب الكيميائي والوزن الجزيئي، منها الأمينات، بلا ماء الحموض، الأميدات، وتعتبر المصالبات الآمينية هي الأكثر استخداماً. تتفاعل 

الزمرة الأمينية مع زمرة الايبوكسي كون الأمين يملك هيدروجين فعال. يمكن أن تتم عملية التقسية عند درجة حرارة الغرفة باستخدام ميتا-كزيلين ثنائي الأمين 

MXDA مثلاً وبسرعة تفاعل متوسطة، أو عند درجات حرارة مرتفعة، باستخدام الأمينات العطرية مثل 4،4-ثنائي أمينو فينيل الميتان DADM.



في البدء، يكون هناك تفاعل ما بين الايبوكسي والمقسي الحاوي على زمر فعالة كيميائياً، مما يعطي جزيئات أضخم حجماً. عندما يستمر التفاعل، سيترافق ذلك 

بتشكل جزيئات أكبر وأكبر، لكن يكون الحجم الجزيئي الوسطي صغيراً نسبياً حتى عند تفاعل نصف الزمر الموجودة. عندما يزداد الحجم الجزيئي مع تقدم 

التفاعل، سوف تتشكل جزيئات متفرعة وستتطور بنى متفرعة. النقطة الحرجة هنا هي التجلتن Gelation، وذلك عندما تمتد البنى المتفرعة ضمن كامل 

العينة. قبل عملية التجلتن تكون العينة منحلة ضمن المذيب، عند نقطة التجلتن يكون في المحلول جزيئات متفرعة صغيرة، منحلة. لكن بعد تجاوز نقطة التجلتن، 

سوف تصبح الشبكة المتشكلة غير منحلة، لكنها تعاني من الانتفاخ Swelling حيث تتشرب المذيب.

من أجل DGBEA، على الرغم من أن DGBEA يتبلور بشكله النقي حتى عندما يكون ضمن مزيج من مركبات ذات أوزان جزيئية مرتفعة، من الصعب أن 

تتبلور ريزينات الايبوكسي. عندما تبرد الريزينات، سوف تشكل أجسام صلبة عديمة الشكل، تملك درجات انتقال زجاجي.

من أجل التحكم بعملية تشكيل الايبوكسي، يتطلب ذلك بعض المعلومات عن خواصها الريولوجية. من أجل بعض الريزينات السائلة مرتفعة اللزوجة، يكون من 

الصعب جداً مزجها مع مادة التقسية، لذا يطلب دوماً تبعثر جزيئي موحد. مع بعض المقسيات، يحدث التفاعل حتى عند درجة حرارة الغرفة حيث تزداد اللزوجة 

قبل أن يكون المزج تاماً وسوف تظهر قطع متجلتنة ميكروئية، يؤدي ذلك لأن تصبح النسب التفاعلية (الستكيومترية) ايبوكسي/مقسي خارج التوازن. حتى مع 

وجود مقسيات والتي تتطلب درجات حرارة عالية، من المفضل دوماً تسخين الريزين بلطف من أجل تخفيض لزوجته ويتم الحصول على المزج المطلوب.

تعتمد لزوجة الايبوكسي على بنيتها الجزيئية، توزع الوزن الجزيئي، وهي تابعة بشكل حساس لدرجة الحرارة. من أجل الريزينات التي تكون سائلة عند درجة 

حرارة الغرفة، تقاس لزوجتها بدون إضافة المذيب، وغالباً ما يستخدم مقياس لزوجة Hoeppler وذلك اعتماداً على الخواص اللا نيوتونية لسائل الريزين.

بالتالي سوف تبلغ درجة حرارة الانتقال الزجاجي درجة حرارة التقسية.

يجب التأكد أن عملية المزج تامة قبل التجلتن، كون اللزوجة ترتفع بسرعة عند نقطة التجلتن، مما يمنع الريزين من التدفق بعد تشكل الشبكة. 

*المذيبات*

هدف استخدام المذيبات هو تخفيض لزوجة، من أجل تسهيل عمليات التشكيل، وأيضاً تسهيل مزج المكونات مثل المواد المالئة وتحسين ابتلال الألياف المقوية 

المتنوعة، وذلك باعتبار امتلاك DGBEA لزوجة مابين 5-20 Pa.s عند درجة حرارة الغرفة.

يوجد نوعان من المذيبات: المذيبات غير المتفاعلة والمذيبات المتفاعلة.

المذيبات غير المتفاعلة: 

مركبات عضوية سائلة عند درجة حرارة الغرفة، معظمها تملك حلقة عطرية، مثل التولوين والكزيلين، ثنائي بوتيل الفتالات، الستيرن، 

لها القدرة على تخفيض لزوجة ريزين DGBEA بنسبة 20% من قيمتها الأصلية، وذلك عند إضافتها إلى الريزين 

بنسبة 5%، مع التنويه أنه يجب إضافة المذيب بالنسب المحددة، فعند تجاوزها، سوف ينتج لدينا ايبوكسي ذو خواص 

منخفضة، حيث تظهر مشكلة تشكل المسامات.

المذيبات المتفاعلة: 

مذيبات تحوي على زمرة الايبوكسي، تقوم أيضاً بتخفيض لزوجة الايبوكسي ولاداعي لإزالتها لاحقاً كونها تشارك في تفاعل 

التصالب، وهناك أيضاً مذيبات متفاعلة لكنها لا تحوي على زمرة الايبوكسي.

بشكل مختصر، عندما يراد اختيار بوليمير تصلب حراري، بمواصفات عالية من أجل، يحقق قيم مرتفعة لكل من مقاومة الشد، معامل المرونة، التشوه، قوة 

الانضغاط، الحساسية اتجاه العيوب السطحية، مقاومة الصدم، درجة حرارة الانتقال الزجاجي، الاستعمال عند درجات حرارة 

مرتفعة، يكون ريزين الايبوكسي هو المطلوب، مقارنة مع بقية ريزينات التصلب الحراري. 

ان شاء الله سوف اوفي البحث حقه من تفاعلات واستخدام 

والله الموفق


----------



## سيار (13 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم 

ماهو عالم الايبوكسي .

غراء ايبوكسي للسيراميك , ترويبة ايبوكسي , دهان أرضيات ايبوكسي , عازل لخزانات المياه , يستخدم مع الاسمنت ومركبات كيميائية لتحضير صبات المكائن 

يستخدم في صب قواعد أعمدة الانارة , يستخدم لتثبيت الحجر الخارجي , يستخدم في خلطات فواصل التمدد .

ولكل استخدام نوع وخواص واضافات تختلف عن الاستخدامات الثانية , ان شاء الله سوف أحاول اعطاء ماهو مفيد 

والله الموفق


----------



## سيار (15 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم 

الى الأخوة المشرفين متى رح يتم تثبيت المواضيع التي اكتبها بعتقد على الاقدميه لازم احصل على تثبيت المواضيع انا بكتب من 9 سنوات تقريبا 

شكرا لكم


----------



## سيار (15 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم

الاخوة المشرفين بعتقد هالموضوع اللي باشرت فيه من سنين اصبح مرجع لابأس به للدخول بعالم تصنيع مواد البناء اتمنى تثبيت الموضوع 

وشكرا لكم


----------



## waj (16 يونيو 2015)

نعم اخ سيار نتمنى التثبيت لما في
الموضوع من فوائد جمه


----------



## waj (16 يونيو 2015)

الاخ سيار اتمنى ارسال ايميل او وسيلة تواصل في الخاص


----------



## سيار (3 أكتوبر 2017)

السلام عليكم 
تم انشاء صفحة على الفيس بوك أسرار المنظفات والكيمياء أتمنى ان نلتقي فيها لنستفيد من خبرات الجميع


----------



## جوده2005 (16 أغسطس 2019)

اشكر كل المساهمين وجزاكم الله خيرا ونامل بان الموضوع ان يستمر


----------



## سيار (8 يوليو 2020)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اتمنى الجميع ان يكونوا بخير 
تابعونا على الفيس بوك 
أسرار المنظفات والكيمياء 
اتمنى التوفيق للجيمع


----------



## Mukhallad Murad (9 أكتوبر 2022)

سيار قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> القسم الأول من الموضوع هو غراء البلاط وما يتعلق به من امور واستفسارت عن هذا المنتج
> غراء البلاط :
> دائما تتطلب الحاجة الى اختراع ماهو جديد في كافة مجالات الصناعة لمتابعة التطور العلمي
> ...


شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات
ماهي الفحوصات المطلوبه


----------



## mhany80 (الأمس في 21:10)

Verifpro.net - paypal, ebay, stripe, banks, crypto, docs and more! 
Follow channel https://t.me/Verifpro_accounts to get more info


----------

